# Wanted: Single 185 Pocket Rocket



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Can someone help me? I know a lot of you don't think highly of Pocket Rockets but I love them for free heelin'. They're great for both parallel and tele turns and are like a couple of surfboards. I've got a good system for getting my skins to stay on and want to keep using them. 

Unfortunately, I have a problem with one of my boards. The edge is actually seperating from the ski. I guess it's pretty common in freeheel set-up. Anyone out there want to sell a single ski to me? I'd pay and/or trade some kayak gear for it. Would prefer if it was in decent shape. PM me and we can discuss more.........thanks much...........jc


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Don't have any pocket rockets but I do have a suggestion. Why not buy the pair of skis (since you most likely won't get just one) and use the other as a back up when your edge separates again????????? Food for thought, Good luck.


----------



## kurfothich (Feb 28, 2005)

hey ill sell you a pair for 350 one seaon on them


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Kurfo,

I sent you a PM.......Get back to me........


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you want a left ski or a right ski :?:


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

I think TGR and TTips both have single ski threads in the gear swap and turnaround.


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey.. i've got a set of 185 PRs.. drilled for G3's skied.. literally 5 times..gimme a call if you're interested... Mike 970.209.6452

275$ and they are yours. not a mark on the bases..pretty much mint.


----------



## davebum (Jan 31, 2006)

*I have one Pocket Rocket That I will sell you*

Give me a Call 

Eric
719 526-3881 Work


----------

